# Send EOI while waiting for PAR?



## bryjah24 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Sir and Ma'am,

Is it okay to send the EOI while waiting for the PAR? Is it true that the turn around time will be 10 days? 

the nex EOI draw is on may 4 right?

Thanks in advance


----------

